# seq mackerel set ups



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

hey there guys and girls just wondering what every ones preferred mackerel set up is. I was looking into a 6000 fj stradic paired with a 8-12kg live fiber in the 7ft range. would be using it for trolling mostly with the odd bit out floating baits thrown in.any wise words would be appreciated


----------

